# Elefantenfussbrot (Elephant Foot Bread)



## Susi (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, this is a receipe which I recently found in my cooking club magazine in Germany.  It is a great bread, and easy to make.

1 and 1/4 cup of water
3 tablespoons of salt
3 and 1/2 oz of instant Potatoe Puree
12 oz plain Flour
1 oz fresh yeast
1 teaspoon sugar
4 oz Creme fraiche
2 pickled peperonis
2 garlic cloves
extra water

Boil 3/4 cup of water and salt in a pan.Stir a little to desolve the salt. Remove from heat and add the instant potatoe puree mixing well. It will be very stiff but that is the way it should be.  Leave to stand.

Mix the rest of the water with the sugar and the yeast in a cup.  Put the flour in a bowl, make a slight hole in the middle of the flour and pour the water/yeast into the middle. Cover and leave to stand in a warm place for  15 mins.

Now add the Creme fraiche and the potatoe puree to the flour/Yeast mixture and mix well to produce a smooth dough. Leave to stand for another 30 mins.

Now kneed the dough on a smooth floury surface.

Dry the pickled peperoni, peel the garlic and chop both into very fine pieces.

Add to the dough and kneed well to mix the P and G together.

Make a round bread. To make the toes, cut into the dough slightly (only on one quarter of the dough) - cannt discribe it, please use your imagination.  Brush the suface of the bread with water.  Leave again for  30 mins to raise.

Bake in the oven for about 35-40 mins of until brown.

temprature:350 F or Gas 4

Instead of peperoni, you can use olives or dried herbs.

This is ideal bread when you have a BBQ.

Susi


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Susi,

That sounds really good, I love the idea of including creme fraiche in a bread dough recipe!


----------



## jkath (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh my! This savory bread sounds really really good, Susi.
Is my guess right that "instant potato puree" is the same thing as our "Instant Potato flakes"?

thanks so much~!


----------



## Susi (Aug 5, 2005)

*instant potatoe flakes*

yes thats what I meant. I am just using  a translation from German sorry about that
susi


----------

